# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Πως θα με εμπιστευτεί ο κονουράκος???

## Angel

Παιδιά χρειάζομαι την βοήθεια σας για άλλη μια φορά! :Love0020: 
Όπως σας είπα απόκτησα έναν blue crown conure από την Δευτέρα!Είναι περίπου 6 μηνών και αγνώστου φύλλου προς το παρών!Είναι ταισμένος στο χέρι από τον εκτροφέα που τον μεγάλωσε αλλά στην πορεία (λογικά) δεν κοινωνικοποιήθηκε αρκετά!Είναι πολύ ήρεμος προς το παρών, μουρμουρίζει αρκετά, έχει αρχίσει να φτερουγίζει μέσα στο κλούβι, κάνει βόλτες γύρω γύρω εξερευνώντας το και δαγκώνει τα παιχνιδάκια που του έχουμε βάλει!
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω είναι να τον κάνω να με εμπιστευτεί και να έρθει να τον ταϊσω καθώς όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα αυτός απομακρύνεται!Ξέρω ότι είναι λιγάκι νωρίς αλλά φοβάμαι ότι αν τον αφήσω ισώς μετά να είναι πιο δύσκολο να τον πλησιάσω..
Τι λέτε και εσείς????????

----------


## vagelis76

Άγγελε και Ηλέκτρα,ο μικρός σας έχει μια βάση και επαφή με τον άνθρωπο άρα μια καλή μαγιά για να προχωρήσετε πιο εύκολα.
Δε ξέρω κατα πόσο έχουν ασχοληθεί με το πουλί αφού "απογαλακτίστηκε"(τέλος ταΐσματος με κρέμα),αν το πουλί έμεινε σε κλουβί απλά με τα αδέρφια του και η μόνη επαφή ήταν να του βάζουν νερό και φαγητό,θέλει δουλίτσα.
Σημαντικό αυτή τη στιγμή είναι να μάθετε εσείς πως συμπεριφέρεται το πουλί και θα γίνει με προσεκτική παρατήρηση μέσα στη διάρκεια της μέρας.Θα υπάρξουν στιγμές που θα θέλει παρέα και χάδια και κάποιες που θα βάλει τις φωνές και θα θέλει να ασχοληθεί με τον εαυτό του.
Το ίδιο το πουλί θα σας διδάξει πότε πρέπει να προχωρήσετε και που πρέπει να σταματήσετε.Μας λέτε ότι έχει αρχίσει να ασχολείται με το χώρο του και να νιώθει οικία,άρα ασφάλεια μέσα σε αυτόν,*καλό σημάδι*!!Αν και με τη παρουσία σας δεν δείχνει αναστάτωση και διαφορετική συμπεριφορά,ίσως θα μπορούσατε να προχωρήσετε στο επόμενο βήμα....Ανοίγεις τη πόρτα,αφού πρώτα μιλώντας πλησιάζεις το κλουβί του μιλώντας ήρεμα και βάζεις το χέρι σου μέσα.Κράτα ένα ηλιόσπορο(τον αγαπούν πολύ)ή κάποιο σπόρο που έχεις δεί να τρώει από τη τροφή που του παρέχεις και πλησίασε του.Θα προχωρήσεις μέχρι εκεί που θα σε αφήσει,αν δεις οτι αλλάζει συμπεριφορά και πάει να φύγει,σταματάς και συνεχίζεις λίγα λεπτά αργότερα.Κάποια στιγμή θα το πάρει το σποράκι να είστε σίγουροι,ίσως όμως σας δώσει και καμια δαγκωνιά,όλα είναι στο πρόγραμμα και σίγουρα θα προσπαθήσει να σας δοκιμάσει.Εκεί είναι το κλειδί "της επιτυχίας..." δε πρέπει να απομακρυνθείτε και να μείνετε σταθερή ώστε να καταλάβει οτι ακόμα κι αν σας δαγκώσει δε θα καταφέρει κάτι.Κάνεις τη καρδιά σου πέτρα,σφίγγεσαι και αντέχεις το πόνο ακόμα κι αν δεις να τρέχει αίμα....Θα συμβεί κάποια στιγμή έτσι και αλλιώς αφου διαθέτει ράμφος και είναι το σημαντικότερο όπλο του θα το χρησιμοποιήσει...
Πολλά είπα όμως... δοκιμάστε και πείτε μας αντιδράσεις.

----------


## Angel

Βασικά το έχω δοκιμάσει με ηλιόσπορο αλλά δεν ήρθε!Πριν όπως σου είπα δοκίμασα με μπανάνα αλλά δεν έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλούβι αλλά και πάλι ήταν επιφυλακτικός.Του έβαλα και μια ξύλινη πατήθρα μήπως και ανέβει αλλά τρόμαξε και την έβγαλα!Σήμερα είναι πιο δραστήριος έχει αρχίσει και έρχεται στα μπροστινά κάγκελα του κλουβιού, μου ανοίγει τα φτερά και μουρμουρίζει..Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής άραγε????????
Θέλει υπομονή και προσπάθεια και θα επιμείνω σε αυτό με τον ηλιόσπορο που μου είπες..
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## vagelis76

*Τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής άραγε????????

*Πολύ γέλασα!!!!!Θα το έχεις μελετήσει φαντάζομαι,.....Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.....αλλά βοηθάει πάρα πολύ και μπορείς να ερμηνεύεις πιο εύκολα τις περισσότερες από τις κινήσεις του.Εμένα ο Σπύρος το κάνει αυτό όταν απομακρύνομαι και θέλει να έρθει μαζί μου..αλλά σα χέστης που είναι δε πετάει,κι ας έχει όλα τα φτερά τώρα.
Η πατήθρα που λες εμένα ποτέ δεν έπιασε γιατί οτιδήποτε καινούριο του παρουσιάσω το φοβάται.

----------


## Angel

Ναι εννοείτε οτι το εχω διαβάσει άπειρες φορές αλλά πραγματικά να φανταστείς προσπαθώ να καταλάβω σε τι φάση είναι πριν τον πλησιάσω για να μην τον τρομάξω!Όταν αρχίζει και μου φουσκώνει το κεφάλακι του εγω κάνω λίγο πίσω αλλά δεν φεύγω!
Το δοκίμασα όπως μου είπες να του δώσω ηλιόσπορο αλλά απ'εξω, αυτός ητάν μπροστά μου και μουρμούριζε αλλά δεν πλησίαζε και μετά έτρωγε απο το μπώλακι του ανενόχλητος!
Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι ήρεμος αλλά ανυπομονώ να με πλησιάσει...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αφού ήρθε στα κάγκελα πάμε πολύ καλά.Σημαίνει ότι θέλει επαφή με τα ζώντα του χώρου του.Όλοι οι παπαγάλοι το έχουν αυτό σαν κοινωνικά πλάσματα που είναι.Υπομονή αργά και σταθερά βήματα.*Να μην είμαι Αθήνα να έρθω να το βουτήξω και να το πνίξω στα φιλιά.

----------


## Angel

Χαχαχαχαχα!Ναι βασικά σήμερα τον βλέπω πιο ήρεμο και φτερουγίζει συνέχεια αλλά όταν βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί φεύγει!
Κάθομαι μπροστά εκεί που τρώει και με κοιτάζει!Ασε και εγώ στο τσακ είμαι να τον αρπάξω αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν θα του αρέσει!Οπότε με το μαλακό...

----------


## Sissy

Σίγουρα το ότι ήρθε κοντα στα κάγκελα, σημαίνει πως αισθάνθηκε πιό ασφαλής και θέλει επαφή μαζί σας. Να καθόσαστε κοντά στο κλουβί του και να του μιλάτε....όση περισσότερη ώρα μπορείτε (εκτός της προσπάθειας που κάνετε για να πλησιάσει τα χέρια σας)....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και όλα γίνονται!

----------


## Angel

Σίσσυ από την Δευτέρα το πρώι που ήρθε δεν κάνουμε και τίποτα άλλο όλη μέρα του σφυράμε και του μιλάμε!!!Αφού πάω στην δουλειά και σφυράω και εκεί!!! :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59: 
Τον βλέπω ήρεμο να κάθεται και σκέφτομαι ότι τώρα θα φάει αν του δώσω από το χέρι μου αλλα δεν λει να έρθει το άτιμο!!!
Όντως υπομονή χρειάζεται και ελπίζω σύντομα να μας συνηθήσει γιατι δεν αντέχω να τον βλέπω άλλο και θα τον αρπάξω.. :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Sissy

> Αφού πάω στην δουλειά και σφυράω και εκεί!!!


χαχαχαααα!!!....αρχίστε να σκέφτεστε και....πονηριές! δηλ. ενώ είστε πολύ κοντά στο κλουβί κάντε τον να καταλάβει πως ασχολήστε με κάτι άλλο πολύ έντονα (ένα παιχνίδι πχ) οι παπαγάλοι είναι πανέξυπνοι αλλά και περίεργοι, αύτο κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τον προκαλέσει να ασχολήθει μαζί σας για να δεί με τι....ασχολήσθε!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> χαχαχαααα!!!....αρχίστε να σκέφτεστε και....πονηριές! δηλ. ενώ είστε πολύ κοντά στο κλουβί κάντε τον να καταλάβει πως ασχολήστε με κάτι άλλο πολύ έντονα (ένα παιχνίδι πχ) οι παπαγάλοι είναι πανέξυπνοι αλλά και περίεργοι, αύτο κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να τον προκαλέσει να ασχολήθει μαζί σας για να δεί με τι....ασχολήσθε!


*Γυρνώντας του την πλάτη θα συμπληρώσω στης Σίσυς και κάνοντας ήχους όπως αααα οοοοο θα τον δείτε πως θα λυσσάξει να δει τι κάνετε .*

----------


## Angel

Ναι όντως σήμερα του κουνούσα ένα μπαλάκι που έχει και ένα κουδουνάκι μέσα για να του τραβήξω την περιέργεια και το κοιτούσε επίμονα.Τώρα αν το κοιτούσε γιατί του την έδινε και νευρίαζε δεν ξέρω αλλά το κοιτούσε!

----------


## Sissy

> *Γυρνώντας του την πλάτη θα συμπληρώσω στης Σίσυς και κάνοντας ήχους όπως αααα οοοοο θα τον δείτε πως θα λυσσάξει να δει τι κάνετε .*


Σωστά επεσήμανε ο Κωνσταντίνος *οι* *ήχοι* είναι βασικό συστατικό της επιτυχίας...... :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187: ΟΛΟΙ οι παπαγάλοι  μικροί μεγάλοι λυσσάνε έτσι!!

----------


## Angel

Ναι συμφωνώ αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως απο τον πολύ θόρυβο και τα σφυρίγματα νευριάσει στο τέλος!
Πάντως πηγαίνουμε πολύ συχνά κοντά του και του μιλάμε για να μας μάθει!
Κάτι πρέπει να βρω για να τον δελεάσω και να έρθει κοντά!Βλέπει το χέρι μου που του δίνω την τροφή αλλά δεν πλησιάζει και κάθεται και το κοιτάει σε σημείο να μουδιάζει το χέρι μου!

----------


## kdionisios

Συμφωνω με οσα εγραψαν τα παιδια. Ξερω ποσο πολυ ανηπομονεις να γινετε κολητα φιλαρακια αλλα θελει πολυ υπομονη.
Εγω θα ελεγα , αφου ειναι επιφυλακτικος, να περιμενεις πρωτα να δεχτει να παρει κατι απο το χερι σου  εξω απο τα καγκελα και αφου το κανει αυτο να βαζεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι.
Και αυτος ο κακομοιρης προσπαθει να συνηθισει ολες αυτες τις αλλαγες που εχουν γινει τις τελευταιες ημερες!
Νομιζω οτι ενα βημα την φορα χτιζει μια σχεση εμπιστοσυνης.

----------


## Angel

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε μου!Υπομονή χρειάζεται πάνω απ'όλα αλλα μήπως αν δεν κάνω κάτι σύντομα γίνει δυσκολότερο μετά να τον πλησιάσω?

----------


## Sissy

> Ναι συμφωνώ αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως απο τον *πολύ* *θόρυβο* και τα σφυρίγματα νευριάσει στο τέλος!


Στα επιφωνήματα δίνουμε απλά έμφαση και χρώμα στη φωνή μας, δεν χρειάζεται να φωνάζουμε.

----------


## kdionisios

Δεν υπαρχει αυτη η περιπτωση. 
Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν ξεκολατε απο το πουλι(και πολυ καλα κανετε :Happy0062: ) !

Σκεψου αυτο το πουλι ξαφνικα εφυγε απο εκει που ηταν, ισως και με τα αδερφια του, αλλαξε σπιτι, ταξιδεψε μονο του. Ολα αυτα το φορτωνουν με στρες. Προσπαθει τωρα να συνηθισει-προσαρμοστει στο νεο περιβαλλον, να γνωρισεις εσας κ.τ.λ. Ε δεν ειναι πολλα ολα αυτα? Το γεγονος οτι δεν αναστατωνεται και δεν χτυπιεται οταν πλησιαζετε ειναι πολυ σημαντικο! 

Συνεχισε να κανεις ολα αυτα που κανεις και που σου ειπαν τα παιδια και θα τα κατεφερεις μια χαρα.
Ηρεμα, χωρις νευρικοτητα.
Μερα με την ημερα θα βλεπεις διαφορά!
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!

----------


## Angel

Ναι όντως όλα αυτά παίζουν ρόλο και το καταλαβαίνω το κακόμοιρο που είναι έτσι!Γι'αυτο και εγω φοβάμαι μήπως κάνω κάτι και το τρομάξω και περιμένω!

----------


## Angel

Μια κρίσιμη ερωτηση για την απαντηση της οποίας διαφωνουμε με τον άγγελο...
όταν ξαφνικά αρχίσει να φωναζει ΠΟΛΥ δυνατά τι κανουμε??(οι κραυγές ήταν τέτοιες που τις εξέλαβα σαν εκφωβισμό γιατι καθόμουν μπροστα του..)

----------


## kdionisios

Οι κονουρες φωναζουν και καποιες φωναζουν παρα πολυ!
Βεβαια αυτο μπορει ο καθε ιδιοκτητης να το ελαττωσει ή να το αυξησει με την συμπεριφορα του απεναντι στο πουλι.
Σε καμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να το εξαλειψει, ασε που δεν ειναι και καλο για το πουλι.

Δεν νομιζω να φωναξε ο δικος σου για να σε τρομαξει!
Οταν φωναζει γενικοτερα μην του δινεις σημασια. Πολλα πουλια συνδεουν την φωνη με την αντιδραση του ιδιοκτητη. Καταλαβαινουν οτι αν φωναξουν θα κερδισουν την προσοχη του.
Αγνοησε τον οταν φωναζει και αν μπορεις φυγε απο το δωματιο οταν αρχιζει να φωναζει. Μολις σταματησει επεστρεψε και επιβραβευσε τον με λιχουδια ή και λεκτικα!
Θα καταλαβει ετσι ποια ειναι η επιθυμητη συμπεριφορα!
Θελει λιγο χρονο ομως!

----------


## kdionisios

Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι απαραιτητη προυποθεση ειναι το πουλι να ειναι υγειες, να εχει μια καλη διατροφη, να κοιμαται σωστα και να υπαρχει αλληλεπιδραση με τον ιδιοκτητη του.
Αν καποιο απο τα παραπανω δεν ισχυει , τοτε μπορει να αποτελεσει λογο για να φωναζει το πουλι!

----------


## vagelis76

Αχ αυτές οι φωνές είναι πονεμένη ιστορία.....ο δικός μου άμα θέλει να φωνάξει ....θα φωνάξει τέλος!!!!
Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα και δεν έχει πιάσει τίποτα,απλά έχουν ελαττωθεί κατά πολύ οι φωνές του.Αφού αν περάσει μια μέρα και δε φωνάξει ...ανησυχώ οτι κάτι μπορεί να έχει.Πιστεύω οτι του έχει γίνει συνήθεια και δε θα το κόψει ποτέ.Κάτι που πρέπει να αποφύγετε εσεις παιδιά.
Ακολουθείστε αυτό που λέει ο Διονύσης στους περισσότερους πιάνει!!!!

----------


## Angel

να φεύγω απτο δωματιο δηλαδη..
απλα εκείνη τη στιγμη επειδή του μίλαγα θεωρησα ότι ηταν "μπινελίκια" οπότε λέω οχι δεν φευγω απτο δωμάτιο μην νομίζει οτι κερδισε απλα του γυρισα την πλάτη και κοιταζα αλλού...
Ο καλούλης αυτή τη φορα φωναξε μόνο αλλα ήταν υπερπαραγωγή μπορω να πω!!!!!  :Happy0159: 
Ωχ βαγγελη μη μου λες τετοια!!!!χαχαχαχχα!!!Μας βλέπω με έξωση...χαχχαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!  !

----------


## vagelis76

Ηλέκτρα(έπεσα μέσα?) εσείς θα έχετε σαν παράδειγμα το Πάρη του Κωνσταντίνου,που είναι και το ίδιο είδος.Ο δικός μου είναι από τους φασαριόζικους κονουραίους...
Επίσης προέρχεται από ένα πετ σοπ που δε ξέρω τη ιστορία κουβαλάει...απλά οτι είχε επιστραφεί από τους ιδιοκτήτες του επειδή φώναζε.
Εμένα πάντως όσο έχει παρέα στο δωμάτιο και δεν είμαι εγώ,συνήθως είναι ήσυχος...αν αντιληφθεί οτι υπάρχω στο σπίτι,αναστατώνεται και με αναζητά.

----------


## Angel

Καλά μάντεψες! Ωχ κατάλαβα...και εχεις καταφέρει να τον ημερεύσεις? Μπράβο!

----------


## Angel

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Κάνω όλα αυτά που μου λέτε και ενώ τον βλέπω ήρεμο και δραστήριο πάλι δεν δέχεται να φάει απο το χέρι μου!Δοκίμασα και με το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά το κακόμοιρο απομακρύνεται, όχι τρομαγμένο και αναστατωμένο αλλά πάει σιγά σιγά προς την αντίθετη πλευρά!Του μιλάω και του σφυράω συνεχώς μέσα στην μέρα και αυτό συχνά μουρμουρίζει και βγάζει ήχους και για να φανταστείτε πόσο ήρεμο είναι πριν από λίγο ήμουν μπροστά από το κλουβί και αυτό έκλεισε τα μάτια του και κοιμήθηκε..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Αυτό είναι καλό γιατί αισθάνεται προφανώς άνετα και ασφαλείς πίσω από τα κάγκελα του σπιτιού του.
*

----------


## Angel

Ναι μάλλον νιώθει ασφάλεια μέσα στο κλούβι του γιατι δεν φαίνεται να τρομάζει ιδιαίτερα και ίσως χρειάζεται περισσότερο θάρρος και από εμάς όπως λέει και ο Βαγγέλης!
Πριν από λίγο είχε βάλει η Ηλέκτρα το χέρι της μέσα στο κλουβί και του έδινε ένα φυστίκι από την τροφή του, το ακούμπησε με τη γλωσίτσα του (μετά από αρκετά λεπτά) 2-3 φορές για να δει τι είναι αλλά τελικά δεν το πήρε..

----------


## vagelis76

Δοκίμασε με άλλο σπόρο,τα φιστίκια ούτε ο δικός μου τα θέλει,τα πετάει,ούτε καν τα σπάει.

----------


## Angel

Οκ!Δεν κάνουμε και τίποτα άλλο 5 μέρες τώρα έτσι κι αλλιώς..χααχααχχα!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Παιδιά από όλα αυτά που γράφτηκαν μέχρι στιγμής,το πουλάκι είναι πολύ ήμερο αλλά φοβισμένο γιατί δεν σας ξέρει ακόμα.Νομίζω ότι περιμένει να τον πάρετε στα χέρια σας .Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το ότι αν φάει από το χέρι σας θα ανέβει κιόλας .*

----------


## Angel

Λοιπόν Κωνσταντίνε αύριο θα δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε....!Μακάρι να κάτσει!!!  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## Sissy

Με *ήρεμες* κινήσεις, *σταθερές * και *αποφασιστικές*. Καλή επιτχύα!!!

----------


## Angel

Ναι Σίσσυ αυτό κάνω αλλά φοβάται!Θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα πάλι!

----------


## Angel

Παιδιά από χθες κάναμε μια μίκρη πρόοδο!
Ο μικρός ανεβαίνει επίτελους στο χέρι μου και σήμερα τον ταϊσα ενώ ήταν πάνω στο δαχτυλό μου.Βεβαία δεν είναι και πολύ πρόθυμος να ανεβεί αλλά με την βοήθεια μιας ξύλινης πατήθρας που εχώ τον βγάζω έξω από το κλουβί και μετά ανεβαίνει στο δάχτύλο μου.Ακόμη δεν έχει μάθει το "ελα" που του λέω για να ανέβει και τον κυνηγώ για λίγο μεχρί να έρθει γιατί με το που τον αφήνω κάτω αυτός τρέχει προς το κλούβι και κάθεται απο κάτω στην σχάρα!Δεν τον πιέζω πολύ γιατί εκνευρίζεται και προσπαθεί να δαγκώσει, τον αφήνω να ηρεμήσει και προσπαθώ μετά απο λίγο..Λέτε να το συνηθήσει και να έρχεται???Και πόση ώρα πρέπει να ασχολούμαι μαζί του χωρίς να τον κουράζω???

----------


## vagelis76

*Σούπερ!!!!!!!!!!!* :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 
Δε λέμε οτι θα έρθει....είμαστε σίγουροι!!!!
Πρωινές ώρες και απογευματινές,είναι οι καλύτερες για εκπαίδευση.Τότε κάνετε μερικές επαναλήψεις και όταν βλέπετε οτι κουράζεται ή δεν είναι συνεργάσιμος κάντε ένα διάλειμμα...και μετά από λίγο ξανά.
Τη πατήθρα πρέπει να τη κόψεις πριν ακόμα του γίνει συνήθεια....ναι μεν κράτα την τώρα στην αρχή αλλά όσο μπορείς το χέρι σου να είναι κοντά στα πόδια του.Και όταν ανέβει επάνω στη πατήθρα,ακούμπα τα δαχτυλάκια του απαλά με τα το δικό σου δάχτυλο.Έτσι θα απελευθερωθεί και θα εμπιστευτεί το άγγιγμά σας,που τώρα ίσως τον φοβίζει.
Θα πρέπει η κάθε σας κίνηση να συνοδεύεται με λέξεις που θα γίνουν εντολές στη πορεία.

*Δε σας έχει δαγκώσει ακόμα??????και δε ντρέπεστε να το λέτε?????*

----------


## Angel

Χαχαχα!Ναι Βαγγέλη ακόμη δεν έχει δαγκώσει αλλά όταν τον πιέζω να ανέβει στο δακτύλο μου το προσπαθεί και μου το μασουλάει λιγάκι γιαυτό του δίνω την πατήθρα στην αρχή μεχρί να το συνηθήσει!Του το άφηνω και εγώ λίγο να το πιπιλήσει για να δει τι είναι αλλά όταν αρχίζει να το πιέζει το απομακρύνω σιγά σιγά!Φοβάται ακόμη το καημένο και αλλά σήμερα που είχε ανέβει στο δάχτυλο του έδωσα σποράκια όπως μου είπες χθες...Αν δεν ήσουν εσύ χθες δεν θα είχα κάνει τίποτα γιατί το λυπόμουν..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Λοιπόν είδα το βίντεο και περιμένω να το ανεβάσεις και εδώ.Χαλάρωσε λίγο παιδί μου μην τον φοβάσαι.Μην τον αφήνεις να ανεβαίνει στον ωμό σου από τώρα.Όταν θέλει σπάσε τον αγκώνα σου κάτω και σήκωσε το δάχτυλο και δεν θα ανεβαίνει. Όταν πέφτει κάτω να γίνεσαι πιο ενθουσιώδης και να τον παίρνεις δίνοντας φιλάκια και βγάζοντας επιφωνήματα.Όπως λέει και ο Βαγγέλης εσύ φοβάσαι περισσότερο από ότι αυτός εσένα.* :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Anim 63:

----------


## Angel

Ναι όντως φοβάμαι Κωνσταντίνε! :Fighting0029: 
Ειδικά όταν πέφτει δεν κάθεται να τον πιάσω, παεί κατευθείαν κάτω από το κλουβί και δεν έρχεται αλλά σήμερα με άφησε να του δώσω σποράκια.Το χέρι μου το φοβάται ακόμη γιατί ανεβαίνει διστακτικά επάνω!Πρέπει να τον μάθω να ανεβαίνει κατευθείαν στο χέρι μου απο κάτω.. :Confused0006:

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ το είδα το πουλί μια χαρά.....ήθελε να φτάσει μέχρι τον ώμο σου,άρα δε σε φοβάται.Ξεπέρασε το φόβο σου γιατί τον μεταδίδεις στο πουλί και συμπεριφέρεται σπασμωδικά.
Στο είπα και νωρίτερα ξέχασε τη πατήθρα....χρησιμοποίησε τα χέρια σου(δάχτυλα),αυτά θα τον κάνουν να σε εμπιστευτεί.
Πλησίασε τον κοντά στο σώμα σου και όταν τον έχεις πάνω στο δάχτυλό σου με το άλλο σου χέρι πλησίασε να τον χαϊδέψεις κοντά στα μάγουλα.
Όταν είναι κάτω από το κλουβί του,μη πηγαίνει όρθιος από πάνω του σαν αρπακτικό,αλλά γονάτισε,μείωσε το ύψος σου και δώστου δάχτυλο να ανέβει...

Άγγελε αν δε λυθείς και τελικά δε σε δαγκώσει...θα το κάνω εγώ όταν σε δω :Evilgrin0032:  :Evilgrin0032:

----------


## Angel

Βαγγέλη αν είναι έτσι θα προσπαθήσω περισσότερο, σου το υπόσχομαι!!!
Πάμε γερά απο αύριο..Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!!!  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Βάλε και ένα μπολ με νεράκι στο πάτο του κλουβιού να κάνει και μπάνιο.Μάλλον δεν θα έχει ξανακάνει και θα ξετρελαθεί το μικρό.Θα καθαρίσει και το φτέρωμά του και θα λάμπει.Να δεις τι ωραία μπλε κορώνα θα έχει μετά.Μην ανυσηχείς το πως η φύση έχει προνοήσει.ίσως να μην κάνει την πρώτη φορά εσύ να του βάζεις το μπολ,αν είναι δυνατόν να χωράει όλος να μπει.Κάποια στιγμή θα κατέβει και θα κάνει.Στη φύση τους είναι ιθαγενή στα τροπικά δάση των βροχών και τους αρέσει το νερό θα δεις.Δεν αφήνουμε το μπολ μέσα όταν κάνουν το παίρνουμε αμέσως.* :Tongue0020:  :Love0030:

----------


## Angel

Θα του βάλω Κωνσταντίνε να είσαι σίγουρος!
Απλά περιμένω να ανέβει λιγο η θερμοκρασία γιατί δεν το χτύπαει πολύ ο ήλιος το δωμάτιο και φοβάμαι μην κρυώσει!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Δεν θα πάθει τίποτα μην ανυσηχείς και τώρα βάλτου να συνηθίζει το μπολ και να παρατηρείς τι θα κάνει.Σήμερα που είναι ζεστή μέρα είναι οκ.Το μεσημέρι που είναι η πιο ζεστή περίοδο της ημέρας να του βάλεις.*

----------


## Angel

Εντάξει Κωνσταντίνε!Θα του το βάλω αύριο το πρωί μέσα στο κλουβί του για να το συνηθήσει!

----------


## vicky_ath

Αγγελε μη φοβασαι!Αν προσεξεις να μην υπαρχει καποιο ρευμα αερα στο σημειο που θα βρισκεται αφου κανει το μπανακι του ειναι ολα οκ!
Εμενα το ενα απο τα κοκατιλ εκανε μπανιο καθημερινα σχεδον ολο το χειμωνα, που ακομα κ μεσα στο σπιτι καμια φορα νιωθεις ενα κρυουλακι...!Εγω του εχω ενα μεγαλο πλαστικο ταπερ(απο οικογενειακη συσκευασια παγωτου), το οποιο το βαφτισαμε πισινα, κ τωρα μολις το βλεπει κανει κατευθειαν βουτια μεσα!Εαν δε περασουν κανα 2 μερες κ δεν του βαλω την πισινα μετα βουταει οπου βρισκει!Να φανταστεις οτι μεχρι κ στο νεροχυτη βουτηξε την ωρα που επλενε η μανα μου πιατα ή ακομα κ μεσα σε οποιοδηποτε ποτηρι δει πανω στο τραπεζι!
Θα δεις ποσο θα χαρει οταν κανει κ ο δικος σου μπανακι!!!

----------


## Angel

Βίκυ του γεμίσαμε και εμείς σήμερα έναν δίσκο πλαστικό με νερό.Οχι μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά από κάτω στην σχάρα που πάει και κάθεται όταν είναι έξω!Περιμέναμε μπας και βουτήξει από μόνος του αλλά τίποτα απλά έκανε βόλτες γύρω γύρω με περιέργεια!Τον δελεάσαμε ταϊζοντας τον με σποράκια και του ρίξαμε και μέσα στο νέρο αλλά αυτός μόνο τα σποράκια έτρωγε..χαχαχαααχ!Μετά αποφάσισα να τον πιέσω λιγάκι και τον πήρα και τον έβαλα μέσα στο νερό αλλά μόνο τα πόδια του έβρεξε και την ουρά του!Πάντως πιστέυω πως θα μπει γιάτι του έριχνα νερό με τα χέρια μου και δεν έδειχνε να φοβάται ιδιαίτερα..Κάτσε να αρχίσουν οι 30 βαθμοί σε κανά μήνα και θα δείς μετά βουτιές που έχει να ρίξει ο μικρός!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μην ντον πιέζεις θα πάει απλά μπορεί να μην έχει ξανακάνει .Βάλε το δίσκο ανατάραξε λίγο το νερό να το δει και άστον .*

----------


## Angel

Ναι Κωνσταντίνε δεν έχει ξανακάνει το έχω ρωτήσει!Δεν τον έβαλα μέσα τον δίσκο γιατί τον είχα βγάλει εκτός κλουβιού σήμερα!
Λες να είναι καλύτερα εντός κλουβιού και να μπεί?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ναι Κωνσταντίνε δεν έχει ξανακάνει το έχω ρωτήσει!Δεν τον έβαλα μέσα τον δίσκο γιατί τον είχα βγάλει εκτός κλουβιού σήμερα!
> Λες να είναι καλύτερα εντός κλουβιού και να μπεί?


*Καλά με μπέρδεψε η σχάρα και ενώ το γράφεις όχι μέσα δεν το κατάλαβα.Μέσα ο δίσκος στον πάτο του κλουβιού και κλείσε και την πόρτα και άστον.*

----------


## Angel

Οκ!!!Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τι γίνεται με τον μικρό;Έχουμε χάσει επεισόδια.* :Fighting0029:

----------


## Angel

Ναι Κωνσταντίνε έχω καιρό και το σκεφτόμουν να γράψω αυρίο!Λοιπόν ο μικρός έχει μάθει το έλα, κάτω και μαμ.Πλέον τον βγάζω από το κλουβί του με το δάχτυλο μου όπως μου είχες πει και τον ξαναβάζω πάλι έγω!Είναι ακόμη επιφυλακτικός βέβαια και δεν έχει αφεθεί τελείως πχ όταν πάω να τον χαϊδεψω αυτός τραβιέται και όταν δεν θέλει να ανέβει στο δάχτυλο μου το σπρώχνει με την μύτη του!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλά πάτε σιγά σιγά όσο θέλει.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιατί σε σπρώχνει και δε σε δαγκώνει?????<----χιούμορ
Μια χαρά σας βρίσκω,Μπράβο Άγγελε-Ηλέκτρα και Ίωνα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Angel

Χαχαχαχα!!!
Βαγγέλη εμένα αν και προσπαθεί καμιά φορά να με δαγκώσει δεν το κάνει απλά με σπρώχνει!Συνήθως όταν τον ενοχλώ αρκετά το προσπαθεί αλλά φροντίζω να τον αφήνω να ηρεμεί για λίγο!Τώρα τελευταία τον αφήνω στον καναπέ που καθόμαι και εγώ για να τον ταϊσω και ή θα ανέβει πάνω στο γονατό μου ή θα απομακρυνθεί προς το μαξιλάρι για να ανέβει επάνω και τότε γίνεται λιγάκι αρνητικός και καταλαβαίνω οτί δεν θέλει πολλά πολλά αλλά και πάλι του δίνω το χέρι μου και ανεβαίνει.Υπάρχουν στιγμές που τον πλησιάζω και δείχνει σαν να με αποφεύγει και οτί δεν θέλει να έρθει αλλά εγώ του δίνω το χέρι και ανεβαίνει ο καημένος και στεναχωρίεμαι που γίνεται αυτό γιατί μαλλόν δεν θέλει!
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να καταλάβω πότε θέλει και πότε όχι αλλά δεν αντέχω και θέλω να τον χαϊδέψω λιγάκι τον μπαγάσα!

----------

